# Mississauga Ont



## sands1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just checking to see if there is any members who live in Mississauga Ont Canada here?

I have a tip on 2 NIB TS-W12PRS's that are local pick up only so I thought id share in case you might be interested in them. Seeing Im only relaying the info and these are not mine I thought id post it here instead of the classifieds.

Feel free to move the post if this isn't the right spot for it.

Not 100% that there still there but, there was three last week and now there's only two  unless someone already picked them up. Pm me for the address if you like.


----------

